# Adding another dog to the brood



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I am looking to add another dog to my hunting arsonial. I got an offer today to pick up a 1.5 year old choclate lab, it is house broke and has some training but that is all I know so far. I currently have a 4 year old female black lab that is fixed and she rules the roost  She is also verry spoiled and I am wondering if anybody has any recomendations on how to intoduce the two and make them frinds and not enemies. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

keep the dog in a crate for the first 10 days or so, and ignore it other than basic needs, food water and going out to go to the bathroom.

I'm very serious.

this will teach the dog that everything that happens to it depends on you and will allow the dog to accept you as pack leader quicker. Make the dog sit and stay before you go outside and then you go out before it and release it, in the new dogs mind this will also establish you as pack leader.

Keep your other dog away from it unless it is in the crate during this period of adjustment.

You do this and it will go very smooth.

After the 10 day period they will probably get along fine and the new dog will look to you for guidance, give it.

And do not tolerate any growling from your female, dogs expect the pack leader to protect them and keep the peace, so do it, tell her no and give her a boot if she doesnt comply.


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Bob, thats kind of what I had in mind but I thought that I should get another opinion.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

huntcrazy_1 said:


> I am looking to add another dog to my hunting arsonial. I got an offer today to pick up a 1.5 year old choclate lab, it is house broke and has some training but that is all I know so far. I currently have a 4 year old female black lab that is fixed and she rules the roost  She is also verry spoiled and I am wondering if anybody has any recomendations on how to intoduce the two and make them frinds and not enemies. Any info would be great. Thanks


Another Lab Clint???? I was hoping to be hunting over a PuddlePointer next season!!!


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike I too was loking forward to hunting over a pudlepointer but this just kind of came up. Lisa's aunt knows some one who is having some major health isues and needed to get rid of this dog and if he couldn't find a good home was going to have to put it down, I could'nt let that happen so we figured that we could use another. But I think that fell through  , he want's to stay at home with his dog (can't blame him) Sounds like he will think about us if he can't take care of her anymore. Sure feel bad for him and our prayers go out to him but can't help to feel bad about not getting her, it sounded pretty definate for a while and kind of got my hopes up.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

huntcrazy_1 said:


> Mike I too was loking forward to hunting over a pudlepointer but this just kind of came up. Lisa's aunt knows some one who is having some major health isues and needed to get rid of this dog and if he couldn't find a good home was going to have to put it down, I could'nt let that happen so we figured that we could use another. But I think that fell through  , he want's to stay at home with his dog (can't blame him) Sounds like he will think about us if he can't take care of her anymore. Sure feel bad for him and our prayers go out to him but can't help to feel bad about not getting her, it sounded pretty definate for a while and kind of got my hopes up.


In a case like that I would gladly take a dog in....even a lab....LOL :beer:

I hope you had good luck hunting this weekend, we did!!


----------

